# Alcove Unit - WIP



## BradNaylor (18 Jun 2008)

There's a thread going in one of the other forums about alcove units. As it happened I started on just such a job this morning so I thought I'd take a few WIP shots to show how I do them.

I would estimate that around half my work at the moment is alcove units for Victorian and Edwardian houses.

This one is to match the dark mahogany style dining furniture that the client already has. I am using sapele eneered MDF for the carcass and solid sapele for the doors and face frame.

Normally I would start with the carcass but while I was waiting for a delivery of veneered MDF this morning I made the face frame and doors for the base unit. Unfortunately I didn't think to take any photos of these until I'd got them in clamps.









I even got a chance to sand the doors before the delivery arrived. Every workshop should have one of these!








The carcass for the base unit is really simple. It is just glued and screwed together - the screws will not be visble.








Then the face frame is attached with biscuits and glue







Before I finished for the day I managed to get the carcass for the top unit made and the cheeks of the face frame glued in place.








Tomorrow I hope to get the rest of the work done - maybe even get a coat of lacquer on it.

I plan to fit it on Saturday.

Next installment tomorrow!

Cheers
Dan


----------



## wizer (18 Jun 2008)

Very interesting. Simple when you know how.


----------



## Oryxdesign (18 Jun 2008)

Nice to see other people working, never seen clamps like those Dan where were they from?


----------



## DangerousDave (18 Jun 2008)

Nice work, Dan. I take it you'll scribe the face frame to a template? Do you normally scribe the top as well, or do you fit crown moulding once the unit is in situ? 
Very envious of the wide belt sander :mrgreen:


----------



## DaveL (18 Jun 2008)

DangerousDave":7rx6j89b said:


> Very envious of the wide belt sander  :mrgreen:


I think you are in the queue for that.


----------



## Karl (18 Jun 2008)

Blimey - you nearly work as fast as Norm!


----------



## DaveL (18 Jun 2008)

karl":3cy5hv6j said:


> Blimey - you nearly work as fast as Norm!


But you can't see the brad holes. 8)


----------



## BradNaylor (19 Jun 2008)

Dave,

What makes you think I'd use a brad nailer? :wink: 


Anyway, I got the unit completed today - I'm going round to see the client in the morning to template the alcove and to pick up a sample of the colour finish they want.

No piccies, I'm afraid.

I left my camera at home this morning!

I'd forget my balls if they weren't in a bag! :lol: 

Cheers
Dan


----------



## George_N (20 Jun 2008)

Dan Tovey":19w1lgix said:


> I'd forget my balls if they weren't in a bag! :lol:
> 
> Cheers
> Dan



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 9fingers (20 Jun 2008)

George_N":5kr4etl0 said:


> Dan Tovey":5kr4etl0 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd forget my balls if they weren't in a bag! :lol:
> ...



Golf balls naturally!!

Bob


----------



## BradNaylor (30 Jun 2008)

Well, after a week's enforced delay as the clients inconveniently decided to go on a last minute holiday, I finally got to template the alcove on Saturday.






Back at the workshop, I used my template - a sheet of hardboard - to scribe the face frames of the unit











Then today I got it fitted - it slipped into the alcove first time. A few screws, a bit of caulk, and job's a gudden!











3 days in the workshop, half a day fitting; £950.

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Cheers
Dan


----------



## billybuntus (30 Jun 2008)

Very nice and I'm clearly in the wrong line of work!


----------



## wizer (30 Jun 2008)

Yes you make it look very simple and the end result looks very neat. However, why on earth did they want to cover up that lovely wallpaper??  :lol:


----------



## BradNaylor (1 Jul 2008)

billybuntus":1b7vsgje said:


> Very nice and I'm clearly in the wrong line of work!



I'm starting on another one today. And I'm booked up until the end of November.

The point is that it is possible to to make a very nice living out of woodworking, but it is totally different to woodworking as a hobby.

You have to be able turn out very nice work, very quickly. Half the enjoyment then becomes the speed with which you can knock a job out. You set youself little targets for where you want to be at the end of each day, and feel a sense of victory if you achieve it with an hour to spare!

Take a cabinet door. I have always worked on the basis that an average door will take an hour to make from sawn timber to clamping up, assuming that a few are being made at once. This includes all setting up of machines etc.

Recently however, I've got it down to 45 minutes. My record is 20 doors in a day.

This maybe gives an insight into how a professional woodworker has to think!

Cheers
Dan


----------



## George_N (1 Jul 2008)

Dan Tovey":1p4y6z87 said:


> Recently however, I've got it down to 45 minutes. My record is 20 doors in a day.
> 
> This maybe gives an insight into how a professional woodworker has to think!
> 
> ...



My God, don't let my wife see this! I have 6 doors to make for our kitchen and that has been "pending" for about a month.


----------



## Blister (1 Jul 2008)

3 days in the workshop, half a day fitting; £950. 

What !! not even a £50 not tip :? 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## GrahamB (8 Sep 2008)

Dan,

I'm a bit of a newbie to the forum and just starting out with a few projects at home.

Really like the look of these and the redwood/pine alcove units you posted elsewhere.

Can I ask how you stop your doors from warping? I have made an attempt at alcove cupboards using pine for the frame and mdf and ply for the doors and found that the ply warped once I had cut it and tried to push the door out of true.

Here's a picture of one of my cupboards






Whilst I was able to cope with this on my alcove doors I am now looking to make some fitted wardrobes and am concerned that the larger doors will be more susceptible.

I also notice that your hinges are not visible on these cupboards (although they are on your other ones) can you tell me how you achieved this? I tried with some kitchen style hinges but they seem to push the door towards the centre of the cabinet as they open and the door catches on the other one.

Really appreciate any help you can give me.

Graham


----------

